# Phoenix sound.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a box car with a Airwire Decoder and a phoenix Sound system used. 


Where can I down load a instruction manual?

There appears to be a Program switch and a jack to connect to a computer I think 

I need instructions on how it is wired and how to program it. 

I have a couple of issues I will reveal in a later post. 

Right now I want to check wireing. 

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 May 2013 07:35 PM 
I bought a box car with a Airwire Decoder and a phoenix Sound system used. 


Where can I down load a instruction manual?

There appears to be a Program switch and a jack to connect to a computer I think 

I need instructions on how it is wired and how to program it. 

I have a couple of issues I will reveal in a later post. 

Right now I want to check wireing. 

JJ 
JJ,

Here is a link to Phoenix website:http: http://www.phoenixsound.com/support/support.html

The manuals are here. 

Airwire website: http://www.cvpusa.com/airwire_doc_center.php


You will need a "special" cable to program the sound. Part of the Phoenix Interface System. The software you can download from Phoenix site.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

John, I can send you a copy of a manual, do you know what model it is. If you connect with the Phoenix interface it will tell you the model of the board.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

THANKS Gary


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Treeman on 17 May 2013 09:16 PM 
John, I can send you a copy of a manual, do you know what model it is. If you connect with the Phoenix interface it will tell you the model of the board. 
I do not have the Interface cable 


JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
You are going to need the interface cable. They are $90.00 from Phoenix. Seems like a lot but it is worth it.


----------

